# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  تورو خدا کمکم کنید دچار بیماری خود ارضایی شدم

## amiraz

سلام همگی :Yahoo (101): 

ببخشید ببخشید ببخشید ک اینو مینویسم ولی دیگه نمیدونم از کی کمک بگیرم


توروخدا کمکم کنید چجور ترکش کنم

----------


## Jorvel

بیو کاکو بوخون ایشالا که مشکلت حل میشه :Yahoo (3): 

                         يکي از بيمارهاي اخلاقي و انحرافات جنسي بنام  استمناء يا خود ارضايي است که عده اي بدون آگاهي از عواقب خطرناک آن مبتلا  شده اند و هر روز که بر آنها مي گذرد چند قدم به نقطه فنا و نيستي سرمايه  هاي جسمي و روحي خود نزديک‌تر مي‌شوند که به طور خلاصه به حقيقت شوم و  ويرانگرخودارضايي از نظر اسلام و روانشناسي مي پردازيم تا قدمي در روشنگري  نسل جوان جامعه برداشته باشيم:
 1- از نظراسلام، خود ارضايي از گناهان کبيره است و شرعاً حرام مي باشد  خداوند متعال در سوره مومنون، شخص استمنا کننده را به عنوان متجاوز به حدود  الهي معرفي نموده و مي فرمايد: «فَمَنِ ابْتَغى  وَراءَ ذلِكَ فَأُولئِكَ  هُمُ العادُونَ»(مومنون/7)؛ پس هرکه فراتر از ازدواج، به ارضاي جنسي  بپردازد آنان تجاوز کاران به حدود الهي هستند.پيامبر اکرم(ص) نيز نفرت و  انزجار خود را از عمل زشت استمناء بيان نموده ودر سخن بسيار تکان دهنده  فرموده اند: ملعون است کسي که خود ارضايي کند.معلوم مي شود کسي که به عادت  زشت استمناء روي مي آورد در حقيقت مرز حدود الهي را زير پا گذاشته است.
 2- براساس تحقيقات روانشناسي ومطالعاتي که بر روي گروهي از مبتلايان به  استمناء صورت گرفته،ثابت شده است که موضوع استمنا را نبايد ساده تلقّي  نمود.استمناء مخرب ترين و ويرانگرترين انحراف جنسي است که جسم و روح را به  اختلال مي کشاند موجب اختلال در رشد کامل جنسي، لاغري، ضعف شخصيت، ضعف  اراده،کمي قدرت، و تقليل نيروي رواني مي گردد و ممکن است تا آخر عمر فرد  مبتلا را از يک ازدواج و زناشويي موّفق محروم کند، استمنا گاهی چنان سيستم  اعصاب و روان را به هم مي‌زند که موجب بروز ناهنجاريهاي رفتاري شده، شخص  مبتلا را مرز خود کشي پيش مي برد.تعداد قربانيان اين راه در ميان جوانان کم  نيستند و تعداد کساني که پس از بيداري از خواب گران خود، دردناکترين تأسف و  ندامت را بر روح خود احساس مي کنند نيز فراوانندکساني که با آثار شوم اين  بيماري تا پايان عمر خويش دست بگريبان مي باشند. دراينجا به دونمونه از  نامه هاي مبتلايان به بيماري استمناء اشاره مي شود تا بلکه موجب پند و  بيداري باشد:
 نامه اول: جواني هستم 23 ساله و محصل، از روزي که پا به  دوره بلوغ گذاشتم بر اثر نداشتن تربيت صحيح و عدم مراقبت و بي اطلاعي به يک  نوع انحراف جنسي مبتلا شده ام و بدبختانه هفت سال آنرا ادامه داده ام  اکنون به اين بلاي خانمانسوز مبتلا هستم ،چشمم ضعيف شده، ضعف اعصاب، کم  خوني، لرزش بدن، لاغري و پرمردگي مرا بيچاره کرده است،استعدادم کم شده و  مطالب را درست درک نمي کنم .جانم به لب رسيده به من رحم کنيد و راه نجاتي  نشان دهيد.نامه دوم : جواني هستم 17 ساله و محصل چهارم دبيرستان که تمام  دوران ابتدايي شاگر د ممتازبوده ام، ولي به محض رسيدن به دوران پر آشوب  بلوغ به يک دام (استمناء) افتادم. اکنون به طوري که خودم حس مي کنم قسمتهاي  عمده بدن من يعني قلب و اعصابم دچار اخلال شده، و بدتر از همه اراده ام را  نيز به تعداد زيادي از دست داده ام، دائماً احساس حقارت مي کنم، به خوبي  مي دانم که آينده خوبي نخواهم داشت.بدبختانه مسئله جنسي جوانان در زماني که  براثر بدآموزيهاي فراواني که به وسيله فيلم ها وپخش عکسهاي شهوت انگيز، و  اعمال سوداگران ديگري وارد مرحله بسيار خطرناکي شده است. ازارتباط با  نامحرم به طور جدّي باید پرهیز نمود. بدانيد ارتباط با نامحرم خارج از  چهارچوب عقد شرعي وصحيح ازدواج،حرام است. 
 3- براي ترک خود ارضایی اين برنامه های زیر توصيه مي‌شود:
 1- تقويت اراده و تصمیم وامید و تلقين عزت به نفس.
 براي ترك هر نوع عادت، قبل از هر چيز تصميم و اراده وامید لازم است . اين  موضوع را اصلا نبايد دست كم گرفت. البته ممكن است كه خيلي از نوجوانان  اين‌گونه برداشت كنند كه ما قادر به تصميم‌گيري نيستيم و اراده از ما سلب  شده ، ولي مساله اين است همين مقدار اراده داريد كه اين كار را مي‌كنيد، با  همان اراده می توانید ترک كنید . اين عمل با تمام بدي كه دارد قابل درمان  است. بيش ترين آثار شومي كه به واسطه آن به وجود آمده است ،درمدت كوتاهي پس  از قطع آن برطرف مي‌شود، زيرا كه نشاط و نيروي جواني مي‌تواند بيش تر  ضايعات گذشته را جبران كند.هيچ وقت ياس و نااميدي را نبايد به خود راه  داد. 
 اگر بارها تصميم گرفتيد و شكست خورديد، بايد توجه داشت كه شكست  مقدمه پيروزي است.احساس گناه افراطي، نه طبيعي موجب فزوني سطح اضطراب در  شما مي‌گردد . افزايش اضطراب ناخواسته تمايل شما به انجام اين عمل (كه به  نوعي آرامش كاذب و موقتي به شما مي‌بخشد) را تشديد مي‌كند. پس به جاي احساس  گناه افراطي( كه ثمره‌اي جز تشديد روحيات افسرده‌وار و تضعيف عزت نفس و  اعتماد به نفس در شما ندارد) به القاي روح اميد در خود بپردازيد.از تلقين  منفي به خود و توجيهات بي‌مبنا و همچنين بزرگنمائي شكست‌هاي گذشته به شدت  پرهيز نمائيد. تلقين مثبت و خوش بيني سهم به سزائي درترك تدريجي اين عمل  دارد.هرگونه پيشرفت خود را (هرچند اندك) مد نظر داشته باشيد. هيچ‌گاه  پيشرفت‌هاي خود را دست كم نگيريد سعي كنيم، بالاخره جواب مي‌دهد و موفق  مي‌شويم.اگر موفق به ترك موقت اين عمل (هرچند براي مدت چند روز شديد، اين  مطلب را از نظر دور نداريد، كه بازگشت و ارتكاب ناخواسته عمل، جزئي از راه  ترك محسوب مي‌گردد. پس با كوچك ترين بازگشت، همه چيز را از دست رفته محسوب  نكنيد، بلكه با توبه دوباره از عمل، تصميم قاطع خود را وارد مرحله ترك  ديگري كنيد. درصورت ارتكاب دوباره عمل، به جاي ياس و نااميدي كه مطلوب  شيطان است، اين نكته را به خود گوشزد نمائيد كه فرصت جبران آن هنوز وجود  دارد.
 2- دوری از هرگونه تماشاي فيلم‌ها و عکس‌هاي شهوت‌انگيز ومطالعه رمان‌هاي عشقي 
 3- برنامه ریزی صحيح ورزشي فردي ودسته ‌جمعي 
 4- تهيه برنامه فشرده وتمام وقت برای بيکاری وتنهایی و وقت خواب
 5- دوری ازمعاشرت و همنشيني با دوستان منحرف وفاسد وابزارهای مشوق گناه 
 6- پرهیز از پوشيدن لباس هاي تنگ و چسبان و کوتاه 
 7- پرهیز از نگاه كردن به بدن عريان خود ودیگران
 8- پرهیز از خوابیدن به روی شکم وپاها
 9- پرهیز از غذاهای تند و پرکالری و چرب وتنقلات محرک جنسی مانند: موز،  شكلات، انجير، خرما، پياز، فلفل وادویه ،گوشت قرمز، پیتزا ،کالباس ، نوشابه  های گازدار و...
 10- ساده بودن شام شب (میوه جات)
 11- تخلیه کردن مثانه (دستشویی) قبل از خواب
 12- روزه مستحبی هفته  اى يك یا دو روز و صبر بر گناه
 13- خواندن قرآن وتفکر درباره معانى آيات 
 14- مراقبت از چشم و چشم چرانی
 درپاسخ کسانی که تصور می کنند، خود ارضایی مفید است یا بدنبال مجوز از  پزشک هستند، می گوییم خود ارضایی هیچ مبنای علمی ندارد، بلکه خلاف ادعای  آنان ثابت شده است. چون ده و صدها نفری که مبتلا به خود ارضایی بوده اند در  نامه های خود که در حقیقت مرگنامه و دردنامه بود به زیانهای غیر قابل  جبران خودارضایی اعتراف کرده اند و متحیر و سرگردان بدنبال درمان هستند. از  جمله مواردی که گفته اند:دچار پوچی شده اند، سیستم اعصاب آنها دچار اختلال  شده است و به تدریج دچار ضعف اعصاب گشته وتا مرز خودکشی پیش رفته اند،  قدرت بینایی کاهش یافته ، دچار انزال سریع شده و از زناشویی موفق نیز  ناتوان شده اند، آنچنان ضعف حافظه پیدا کرده اند که ناچار به ترک تحصیل  گردیده اند، از نظر اجتماعی منزوی و گوشه گیر شده و میل به حضور در اجتماع  ندارند.اگر به مطب روانپزشکان متعهد مراجعه کنید، بیمارانی که مبتلا به این  عادت خانمانسوز شده اند را خواهید دید.خودارضایی سبب پیری زودرس وتحلیل  رفتن قوای جسمی و فکری می شود ضعف بینایی وتاربینی از عوارض سوء خودارضایی  است.مسلمان باید در همه شئون پای بند به رعایت دستورهای شرعی باشد، خود  ارضایی از محرمات شرعیه و گناه کبیره است. در قرآن کریم سوره مومنون آیات5  تا 7 بعد از آنکه طریقه مشروع ارضای غریزه جنسی را بیان می کند که: مومنان  کسانی هستند که دامنشان را از شهوت های حرام نگه می دارند، مگر در(کام جویی  از) همسران یا کنیزانشان. در آیه 7 صریحا می فرماید: پس کسانی که در بهره  گیری و ارضای غریزه جنسی، راهی غیر از این برگزینند تجاوز از حدود الهی  کرده اند و متجاوزند. 
 برای مطالعه بیشتر مي‌توانيد به كتاب گناهان كبيره نوشته شهيد آیة الله دستغيب مراجعه کنيد.

----------


## Alirh

> سلام همگی
> 
> ببخشید ببخشید ببخشید ک اینو مینویسم ولی دیگه نمیدونم از کی کمک بگیرم
> 
> 
> توروخدا کمکم کنید چجور ترکش کنم


پشت کنکوری هستی؟

----------


## Amin6

> بیو کاکو بوخون ایشالا که مشکلت حل میشه
> 
>                          يکي از بيمارهاي اخلاقي و انحرافات جنسي بنام  استمناء يا خود ارضايي است که عده اي بدون آگاهي از عواقب خطرناک آن مبتلا  شده اند و هر روز که بر آنها مي گذرد چند قدم به نقطه فنا و نيستي سرمايه  هاي جسمي و روحي خود نزديک‌تر مي‌شوند که به طور خلاصه به حقيقت شوم و  ويرانگرخودارضايي از نظر اسلام و روانشناسي مي پردازيم تا قدمي در روشنگري  نسل جوان جامعه برداشته باشيم:
>  1- از نظراسلام، خود ارضايي از گناهان کبيره است و شرعاً حرام مي باشد  خداوند متعال در سوره مومنون، شخص استمنا کننده را به عنوان متجاوز به حدود  الهي معرفي نموده و مي فرمايد: «فَمَنِ ابْتَغى  وَراءَ ذلِكَ فَأُولئِكَ  هُمُ العادُونَ»(مومنون/7)؛ پس هرکه فراتر از ازدواج، به ارضاي جنسي  بپردازد آنان تجاوز کاران به حدود الهي هستند.پيامبر اکرم(ص) نيز نفرت و  انزجار خود را از عمل زشت استمناء بيان نموده ودر سخن بسيار تکان دهنده  فرموده اند: ملعون است کسي که خود ارضايي کند.معلوم مي شود کسي که به عادت  زشت استمناء روي مي آورد در حقيقت مرز حدود الهي را زير پا گذاشته است.
>  2- براساس تحقيقات روانشناسي ومطالعاتي که بر روي گروهي از مبتلايان به  استمناء صورت گرفته،ثابت شده است که موضوع استمنا را نبايد ساده تلقّي  نمود.استمناء مخرب ترين و ويرانگرترين انحراف جنسي است که جسم و روح را به  اختلال مي کشاند موجب اختلال در رشد کامل جنسي، لاغري، ضعف شخصيت، ضعف  اراده،کمي قدرت، و تقليل نيروي رواني مي گردد و ممکن است تا آخر عمر فرد  مبتلا را از يک ازدواج و زناشويي موّفق محروم کند، استمنا گاهی چنان سيستم  اعصاب و روان را به هم مي‌زند که موجب بروز ناهنجاريهاي رفتاري شده، شخص  مبتلا را مرز خود کشي پيش مي برد.تعداد قربانيان اين راه در ميان جوانان کم  نيستند و تعداد کساني که پس از بيداري از خواب گران خود، دردناکترين تأسف و  ندامت را بر روح خود احساس مي کنند نيز فراوانندکساني که با آثار شوم اين  بيماري تا پايان عمر خويش دست بگريبان مي باشند. دراينجا به دونمونه از  نامه هاي مبتلايان به بيماري استمناء اشاره مي شود تا بلکه موجب پند و  بيداري باشد:
>  نامه اول: جواني هستم 23 ساله و محصل، از روزي که پا به  دوره بلوغ گذاشتم بر اثر نداشتن تربيت صحيح و عدم مراقبت و بي اطلاعي به يک  نوع انحراف جنسي مبتلا شده ام و بدبختانه هفت سال آنرا ادامه داده ام  اکنون به اين بلاي خانمانسوز مبتلا هستم ،چشمم ضعيف شده، ضعف اعصاب، کم  خوني، لرزش بدن، لاغري و پرمردگي مرا بيچاره کرده است،استعدادم کم شده و  مطالب را درست درک نمي کنم .جانم به لب رسيده به من رحم کنيد و راه نجاتي  نشان دهيد.نامه دوم : جواني هستم 17 ساله و محصل چهارم دبيرستان که تمام  دوران ابتدايي شاگر د ممتازبوده ام، ولي به محض رسيدن به دوران پر آشوب  بلوغ به يک دام (استمناء) افتادم. اکنون به طوري که خودم حس مي کنم قسمتهاي  عمده بدن من يعني قلب و اعصابم دچار اخلال شده، و بدتر از همه اراده ام را  نيز به تعداد زيادي از دست داده ام، دائماً احساس حقارت مي کنم، به خوبي  مي دانم که آينده خوبي نخواهم داشت.بدبختانه مسئله جنسي جوانان در زماني که  براثر بدآموزيهاي فراواني که به وسيله فيلم ها وپخش عکسهاي شهوت انگيز، و  اعمال سوداگران ديگري وارد مرحله بسيار خطرناکي شده است. ازارتباط با  نامحرم به طور جدّي باید پرهیز نمود. بدانيد ارتباط با نامحرم خارج از  چهارچوب عقد شرعي وصحيح ازدواج،حرام است. 
>  3- براي ترک خود ارضایی اين برنامه های زیر توصيه مي‌شود:
>  1- تقويت اراده و تصمیم وامید و تلقين عزت به نفس.
>  براي ترك هر نوع عادت، قبل از هر چيز تصميم و اراده وامید لازم است . اين  موضوع را اصلا نبايد دست كم گرفت. البته ممكن است كه خيلي از نوجوانان  اين‌گونه برداشت كنند كه ما قادر به تصميم‌گيري نيستيم و اراده از ما سلب  شده ، ولي مساله اين است همين مقدار اراده داريد كه اين كار را مي‌كنيد، با  همان اراده می توانید ترک كنید . اين عمل با تمام بدي كه دارد قابل درمان  است. بيش ترين آثار شومي كه به واسطه آن به وجود آمده است ،درمدت كوتاهي پس  از قطع آن برطرف مي‌شود، زيرا كه نشاط و نيروي جواني مي‌تواند بيش تر  ضايعات گذشته را جبران كند.هيچ وقت ياس و نااميدي را نبايد به خود راه  داد. 
> ...


پیش از اینکه ترس و وحشت رو بندازید به جونه این بدبخت برید ببینید علم پزشکی در این مورد چی میگه! ترسوندن راهکار نیست!!!

----------


## Alirh

> پیش از اینکه ترس و وحشت رو بندازید به جونه این بدبخت برید ببینید علم پزشکی در این مورد چی میگه! ترسوندن راهکار نیست!!!


علم پزشکی چی میگه؟؟

----------


## Jorvel

هنوز از نظر علم چیزی اثبات شده برای مضرات این عمل گفته نشده
 :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Amin6

> علم پزشکی چی میگه؟؟


به ویکیپدیا مراجعه کنید با منابع معتبر مطالعه کنید

----------


## Dayi javad

_ب بچه هات رحم کن

قاتل_

----------


## mohammad_tezar

> سلام همگی
> 
> ببخشید ببخشید ببخشید ک اینو مینویسم ولی دیگه نمیدونم از کی کمک بگیرم
> 
> توروخدا کمکم کنید چجور ترکش کنم


*نگران نباش تنها نیستی! 90% پسرای ایران عقده ای شدن و همین مشکلو دارن
*

----------


## kounkory75

ببین این مشکل ریشه در اضطراب استرس فشارروانی درکل کارات بامراددلت پیش نره دربیشتر اوقات میاد سراغت پس اگه استرس زیاد داری سعی کن کمش کنی میدونم غیرارادیه ولی انسان اگه ب اشرف مخلوقات بودنش فک کنه چیزای منفی ب طور عجیبی کاهش پیدا میکنن

----------


## WickedSick

> هنوز از نظر علم چیزی اثبات شده برای مضرات این عمل گفته نشده


^
بنده نیز تحقیق کرده بودم قبلا. ایشون درست میگه.
منابع هم خود ویکیپدیای انگلیش هست(البته خود ویکیپدیا هم با ایما اشاره و psst کردن هم میخواست بگه دیگه حالا گفتیم ایرادی نداره ولی اگه شورشو در بیارین، اتفاقات چندان جالبی نمیفته واستون)




> *نگران نباش تنها نیستی! 90% پسرای ایران عقده ای شدن و همین مشکلو دارن
> *


90?
خوشبینی ها :Yahoo (4): 
-------------------
خب خب خب... عامل این قضیه که،  به عقیده بنده، 99% تقصیر به هیج وجه من الوجوه! به گردن"خودِ" پسرا/دخترا نیست .
در مورد ترکش هم اول عوامل رو باید بشناسین.
راهنمایی بیشتر از این که جالب نیست :Yahoo (4):  فقط اینو بگم از این دوران انزوا در بیای قطعا بهتر میشه.
P.S: 

قاعدتا باید بین "دچار شدن" و "اعتیاد" فاصله زیادی باید باشه:/

----------


## Dmz.official

ببین من کلا یه نفر رو تو مدرسه می شناسم که این کار رو نکرده باشه  :Yahoo (4):  اون هم خیلی پسره گلیه و دیگه اسطوره ایه برای خودش !!!
الان دیگه وقتش نیست الان رو ول کن کنکورو بده بعد اصلا خشک هم بشی مشکلی نیست  :Yahoo (21):  فقط آیندتو سر یه چیز مسخره فدا نکن ...
ولی جدی بخوام بهت بگم اینه که برنامه داشته باش برای روزت وقتی می دونی باید چیکار کنی دیگه فکر اون مسائل نمیاد سراغت ( این خیلی مهمه من خودم جمعه های بعد آزمون دهنم صاف میشد برای حفظ عفاف  :Yahoo (21):  ماشالله جامعه هم هر روز وضعش بهتر میشه  :Yahoo (4):  )
من وقتی دارم اغفال میشم ورزش می کنم و مثل یک گراز وحشی فقط میدوم  :Yahoo (4):  ...
فکرت هدفت باشه نه این چیز ها و یه مدت هم از لپ تاپ ، pc ، گوشی یا شخص خاصی دوری کن و بچسب به درست ...
موفق باشید

----------


## konkoor98

بیچاره معلمات که به کتابات دست میزنن  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## Matrix M

دم و دستگاهت رو بکن بنداز دور  :Yahoo (21):  
یه نیاز طبیعی بیماری نیست. با هم 3 روز یکبار تا هفته ای یکبار هم رفع میشه تموم شد و رفت. اگه بحث اعتقادیه هم مطمئن باش اگه اعتقاد داشتی کارت به جایی نمیکشید که نتونی ترکش کنی!

----------


## matrooke

ببین همه ی اینا کشکه...
باید خودت به این نتیجه برسی ک دیگه انجام ندی
کلی کار هم بکنی باز هم ی تنهایی همه چیو بهم میریزه.
صبر کن و مقاومت کن :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Dayi javad

_چ میهمانی هم داره این تاپیک
عزیزان بزارین بزنیم( تاپیکو میگم ) بعد بیاین تماشا کنید_

----------


## konkoor98

از فرصتت استفاده کن 2 ماه دیگه که بری سر جلسه کنکور دچار ناتوانی خواهی شد پس الان حالشو ببر  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## ali7474

دوست عزیز خودراضایی بیماری نیست و علم پزشکی هم هیچ ضرری براش ذکر نکرده.این حرف ها چیه دیگه؟برو درستو بخون باو

----------


## Morteza76

فایل صوتی استاد رائفی پور چگونه گناه کنیم دان کن  6جلسه هست هم من و هم دوستم با این فایل ترک کردیم خیلی خوبه

----------


## Morteza76

> دوست عزیز خودراضایی بیماری نیست و علم پزشکی هم هیچ ضرری براش ذکر نکرده.این حرف ها چیه دیگه؟برو درستو بخون باو


هر چیزی که بیشتر از حد طبیعی باشه ضرر داره
وخود ارضایی اسم داره

----------


## سعیـد

سلام 
برای ترکش اصلا نگران نباشید
من خودم هم درگیر این موضوع بودم و الان 3 ساله که ترک کردم 
ببینید غریزه جنسی هم مثل بقیه غریزه هاست و برای اینکه بتونید اون رو کنترل کنید باید با تمام وجود بخواید و بعد اون رو خوب بشناسیدش و یک سری چیز هایی رو رعایت کنید مثل نماز رژیم غذایی (ترجیحا بدون گوشت) کنترل ذهن و نگاه و از این دست که در اینترنت اگه سرچ کنید میبینید
من لینک انجمنی رو براتون قرار میدم که خودم در اون ترک کردم . اگه دوست داشتید رایگان در اونجا ثبت نام کنید ، در این انجمن افرادی هستند با پاکی بالا ، میتونید اونجا اعلام پاکی کنید و یا از تجربیاتشون هم استفاده کنید 
کانون ترک

----------


## Mohammad113

*سعی کن خدا رو مثل یه دوستی برای خودت قرار بدی و مطمئن باشی که بهرتینا رو برات میخواد و بیشتر از همه دوست داره و سعی کن که هر روز بهش نزدیک تر بشی... و اصلا احساس گناه نداشته باش که احساس گناه بدترین چیزه و باعث میشه بیشتر بری سمتش!

از خدا بخواه که ببخشتت و مطمین باش که میبخشتت و هر موقع هم فکر خود ارضایی زد به سرت به این فکر بیوفت که با اینکار از خدا دور میشی و احساس گناهی که پشتش میاد باعث فرستادن فرکانس های منفی میشه و طبق قانون جذب، اتفاقات بد برات میوفته...

در کل ایمانت رو به خدا زیاد کن و خدا رو بسیار مهربون ببین! ( که هست! ) اما تو جامعه به ما یه طور دیگه نشون دادن!
*

----------


## tabrizcity

*کم بزن همیشه بزن
 هیچ مشکلی نداره باو کم کمش 10 نفر رو میشناسم که رتبه ی برتر کنکورن و میزدن و هم اکنون هم در حال زدنن بنابراین موردی نداره فقط با برنامه بزن*

----------


## Rotbe1konour96

خود ارضایی از این ضرر های چرتی که می گن نداره!... چ می دونم کمر درد و کوری و عقیم شدن...
ولی ضرر های موقتی  داره بلافاصله بعد از خودارضایی یک کمی بدنت شل هس و شاید خوب تمرکز نتونی بکنی که اگر یکمی استراحت کنی یا چیزی بخوری (موز :Yahoo (4): ) رفع می شه..
ولی کلا هر چیزی زیادش خوب نی خود ارضایی هم حالا هفته ای نهایتا ۲-۳ بار...(غریزه جنسی هست دیگه نمی شه جلوش رو گرفت)
اینایی که می گن ما بدخت شدیم اینا اولا معلوم نی واقعی یا نه اگر هم هست به خاطر این که حتما روزی ۳-۴ بار می زدن.
همین الان یه فرد ژابنی تونست توی خودراضایی رکورد بزنه و نام خودش رو در کتاب های گینس ثبت کنه و من عکسش رو هم دیدم نه کمر درد داشت به نظر نه کور بود و نه....
خلاصه مراعات کن.

----------


## Magicbox

1 بیماری؟ لفظ درستی نیست.

2 کسی که خود ارضایی میکنه عقده ایه؟ منقرض نمیشین چرا با این طرز تفکرتون

3راه حل سراغ ندارم ولی اگه فیلتر شکن خوب خواستی میتونی پ خ بدی

4 به توصیه های سنتی گوش نکن تاثیر خاصی ندارن توییتشو هم پیدا کنم میذارم قبلا نوشته بودم

5 عارضه جسمی خود ارضایی هنوز تایید نشده ولی شک نکن انرژی تحلیل میره

----------


## tabrizcity

> 1 بیماری؟ لفظ درستی نیست.
> 
> 2 کسی که خود ارضایی میکنه عقده ایه؟ منقرض نمیشین چرا با این طرز تفکرتون
> 
> 3راه حل سراغ ندارم ولی اگه فیلتر شکن خوب خواستی میتونی پ خ بدی
> 
> 4 به توصیه های سنتی گوش نکن تاثیر خاصی ندارن توییتشو هم پیدا کنم میذارم قبلا نوشته بودم
> 
> 5 عارضه جسمی خود ارضایی هنوز تایید نشده ولی شک نکن انرژی تحلیل میره


*سگ تو روحت مردم از خنده*

----------


## Alirh

اونایی که آیه و حدیث میارن و میگن ترک کن و فلان
غریزه جنسی رو مثل بقیه غریزه ها نمیشه بی جواب گذاشت
شما هر روشی هم به کار ببری بالاخره نهایت بعد از دوهفته هیچی هم نکنی هیچ فکری هم نکنی در خواب ارضا میشی و صبح که بیدار شی متوجه میشی
خدمتتون عرض کنم زمان پیامبر ازدواج موقت(که دقیقا مشابه همین دوست دختر دوست پسر غربی ها هست)به راحتی انجام میشد
ولی الان جمهوری اسلامی کلا مخالفه ازدواج موقت هست
پس شما هیچ راهی نداری باید نیازت رو برطر کنی
مگه میشه تشنه ات باشه آب نخوری؟
مگه میشه گرسنه ات باشه بعد بگی حتی بیش از 24 ساعت غذا نمیخورم تا بر غریزه گرسنگی غلبه کنم
مگه میشه مگه داریم؟

----------


## mohammad_tezar

*ول کنید این چیزارو , طرف خودش اومده تاپیک زده ملت رو الاف کرده و فرار کرده و معلوم نیست کجاست

پ.ن : حتما خودش الآن درس میخونه*  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## saj8jad

سلام دوست عزیز
اینجا کسی نمیتونه کمکت کنه ، خودت رو خسته نکن!
تصمیمت (به معنی قطعی کلمه) رو بگیر ترک کنی ، همین

----------


## tabrizcity

> سلام دوست عزیز
> اینجا کسی نمیتونه کمکت کنه ، خودت رو خسته نکن!
> تصمیمت (به معنی قطعی کلمه) رو بگیر ترک کنی ، همین


*داش سجاد راس میگه اگه واقعا میخوای ترک کنی تصمیمتو بگیر در کنارش هم برو پیش یه متخصص ارولوژی بهت یکی دو تا قرص میده اصلا یادت میره از اونا داری*

----------

